# Taurus Pt111 Laser sights?



## joltenjoe5 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anyone who sells a bore laser sight for the Pt111? Or what would be the next alternative to a good laser sight for this handgun? If no laser sights, than whats the better alternative to changes the stock sights?
thanks for a response. 
joltenjoe5


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not aware of either a LaserMax or Crimson Trace unit for the PT111, and those are the only lasers I'd trust (aside from the ones built into one of the several good white lights). However, Trijicon does make night sights for the PT111.

Lots of good practice is way more important than lasers and sight upgrades, though.


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

This is not a target gun but it is a hel lof a great gunfight gun that could save your life when it hits the fan. IT points well and resets very fast. I am learning to love mine. I put Williams fire sights on it.


----------

